# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Λαμπατος ενισχυτης push pull EL84

## ikaros1978

Δεν ειναι ενας καινουργιος ενισχυτης μα η αναβαθμιση ενος παλιου που ειχα κανει και απλα θελησα να του κανω ενα κατασκευαστικο μα και λειτουργικο update .Προκειται για εναν ενισχυτη με λυχνιες EL84 σε διαταξη push pull που αποδιδει πραγματικη ισχυ στα 8ohm 14.4 w ανα καναλι.Προενισχυτρια και διαχωριστης φασης ειναι οι ρολοι που ανελαβε η 6n1p . Οι τελικες πολωνται με αυτοπολωση με 3 αντιστασεις 1Κ παραλληλα (333 Ohm /6w συνολικα) .Το κυκλωμα δεν ειναι δικο μου αλλα μετα απο τις κλασσικες δοκιμες με 10αδες διαφορετικα κυκλωματα λιγα μαγειρεματα και αλλαγες ,επελεχθει το παρακατω.Ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου εχει ul  taps στα 33 και στα 40% , οπου επελεξα το 40%.
Ευκολα υλοποιησιμο και το συνιστω σε οποιον θελησει el84 ενισχυτη σε διαταξη push pull μιας και τον διακρινει η απλοτητα και η σταθεροτητα του. Οσο για την αποδοση ηχητικα με εντυπωσιασε η καταπληκτικη του αποκριση συχνοτητας (ειδικα στις χαμηλες συχνοτητες).




Αυτη τη φορα το σασι κατασκευαστηκε με 10αρι MDF με κομμενες τις ολες τρυπες στο cnc.Ενα περασμα ασταρι και ενα βαψιμο με μαυρο σπρευ το σασι ηταν ετοιμο πολυ ευκολα και γρηγορα.
Επιδιωξα την οσο πιο compact κατασκευη των ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων οποτε τα σχεδιασα ολα σε μια πλακετα (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του τροφοδοτικου) ελαχιστοποιωντας ετσι τις καλωδιωσεις.
(οποιος φιλος φυσικα θελησει το σχεδιο του pcb με το expresscpb ειναι στην διαθεση του) 

 



Θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον φιλο μου Περικλη μιας και  αυτος ειναι ο ηθικος αυτουργος που με εσπρωξε να κανω το εν λογω update μιας και το παληκαρι εφαγε 30 ξενυχτια και 100δες ωρες σε δοκιμες διαφορων εξαρτηματων και κυκλωματων, 55 πακετα τσιγαρα, 862 φραπεδες και αφου καταναλωσαμε 424 ωρες ομιλιας στο κινητο (λογω χλμ που μας χωριζουν) καταληξαμε σ αυτο το κυκλωμα.

----------

AKHS (28-03-19), 

dinos.liaskos (18-03-19), 

Hulk (20-03-19), 

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (18-03-19), 

ironda19 (18-03-19), 

kentar (19-03-19), 

kioan (18-03-19), 

KOKAR (18-03-19), 

nestoras (18-03-19), 

nikman (23-03-19), 

selectronic (18-03-19), 

SV1EDG (28-03-19), 

toliis69 (23-03-19)

----------


## ikaros1978

και μερικες ακομα φωτο κατα την φαση της κατασκευης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Συγχαρητήρια !!! 
Δεν είχες προβλήματα θωράκισης απουσία μεταλλικού σασσί ;;; Όλα πήγαν καλά ;; 
Εγώ θα το επικασσιτέρωνα, αν και έχεις Bungard μάλλον, άρα και καλύτερη ποιότητα χαλκού ! 
 Έτσι για την ιστορία στείλε μου το Express.pcb , μια που κι εγώ δουλεύω το ίδιο !!! ( Αν θες ζιπάρισέ το σε φάκελο εδώ ).

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## jeronimo

Καλημέρα  Βαγγέλη  ομορφιές  πρωί  πρωί  και  update  ωραίος

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## ikaros1978

Ομολογω πως επειδη ηταν η πρωτη φορα που χρησιμοποίησα το ξυλο για κουτι , ειχα ενα αγχος κατα την φαση της κατασκευής για θεμα θωρακισης. Κακως ομως αγχωθηκα μιας και ο ενισχυτης ειναι αθορυβος και παρολο τις " παρατυπίες" στις καλωδιωσεις ( καποια καλωδια ειναι δεμενα μεταξυ τους) δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολύτως προβλημα.

----------


## kostasde

Το φινιρισμα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα Βαγγελη 

Και μια ερωτηση Βαγγελη    ALPS ποτενσιομετρα απο Ελλαδα;

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Το φινιρισμα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα Βαγγελη 
> 
> Και μια ερωτηση Βαγγελη    ALPS ποτενσιομετρα απο Ελλαδα;



Δεν ειναι alps αλλα ειναι τυπου alps...εξισου καλο. Απο τον Ιωαννιδη (θεσνικη)  τα παιρνω αυτα περιπου 8 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Και μιας και αναφεραμε το ποτενσιομετρο να πω πως το στηριξα στο ξυλο πανω οχι μονο με το παξιμαδι του αλλα και με ενα πλαστικο στηριγμα φτιαγμενο για τα μετρα του ποτενσιομετρου σε 3d εκτυπωτη



και επειδη δεν μου αρεσει να κολλαω τα καλωδια πανω στα ποδαρακια του ποτενσιομετρου ( ασε που μπορει να σπασουν κιολας) συνηθιζω να βαζω ενα μικρο πλακετακι με κλεμιτσες για πιο πρακτικη συναρμολογηση

----------


## kostasde

Στη φωτο το περασα για ALPS Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια Συγχαρητηρια και παλι για την λεπτομερεια στις κατασκευες σου

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## spirakos

Respect once more

Κοιτα να εισαι ενεργος μετα τις 5

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## nick1974

ok, πανεμορφο!
Για το θεμα της μη θωρακισης, οσο δεν υπαρχουν ecc83 η ef86 στην εισοδο η τυχη ειναι με το μερος σου (κακα τα ψεματα, μερικες φορες καποια παρασσιτα ειναι και θεμα τυχης)
Το ποτενσιομετρο κι εγω για alps  το ειδα αρχικα... 
Αν απο ποιοτητα ειναι καλο νομιζω ολους μας ενδιαφερει...

συγχαρητηρια για τη μια ακομη πανεμορφη κατασκευη

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## steliosb

Βαγγέλη μπράβο σου και συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη κατασκευή σου.
Πάντα τέτοια

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## dinos.liaskos

καλησπέρα και από εμένα! 1000 μπράβο Βαγγέλη ! πολύ καλή δουλειά!
έχω στη σχεδιοθήκη  μου την πρώτη version του ενισχυτή! πολύ καλό
update! για τα τεχνικά αποκρίσεις κτλπ....είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι άψογο
μιας και ξέρω πόσο σχολαστικός είσαι με αυτά! είμαι πολύ περίεργος να το
ακούσω μιας και δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ αυτήν την μικρή! επίσεις πολλά μπράβο και
στον κύριο peris για την υπομονή του επισεις....αφού είναι κ αυτός συνεργός στο
έγκλημα! καλή συνέχεια! :Applause:

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## p.gabr

Τι λες τώρα , φοβερή βελτίωση , κατά τα άλλα ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAa-mIJasKU

----------

ikaros1978 (18-03-19)

----------


## ikaros1978

> Τι λες τώρα , φοβερή βελτίωση , κατά τα άλλα ....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAa-mIJasKU



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! ΚΛΑΙΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## peris!

Μ'οποιο δασκαλο καθησεις που λενε...!απο την θεωρια στην πραξη και μαλιστα σε χρονο dt!εγω ειμαι ο συνεργος στο εγκλημα..περα απο την πλακα τωρα επεσε πολυ ζορι.. πολυ ξενυχτι και πολυ ψαξιμο σε διαφορα σχεδια που απλα μας αφησαν αδιαφορους..περα απο την ισχυ που οι περισσοτεροι el84pp αποδιδουν 8 με 10 watt ειχαμε θεμα και στις χροιες..το ενα σχεδιο με αναδραση ακουγοταν στεγνο..αλλο ηταν πολυ ευαισθητο και εμπαζε θορυβους απο παντου..και αλλο ηταν απλα ψοφιο..ετσι μολις ολοκληρωσα την κατασκευη του ελεκτορ με τις el34..ειπα να ασχοληθω σοβαροτερα σε μια κατασκευη με αυτη την γλυκοηχη λαμπιτσα και ετσι οπως γραφει και ο Βαγγελης ποιο πανω επεσε πολυ κουβεντα και δοκιμη..ο καθενας στο στρατοπεδο του αλλα ομαδικα παντα.το αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ καλο αφου καταφεραμε να παρουμε 17 ολοκληρα watt στα 6ωμ σε πεντοδο και 15watt σε ultralinear λειτουργεια.τελος οι ακουστικες δοκιμες απο πλευρας μου εγιναν με 4 διαφορετικα σετ ηχειων που εχω στην κατοχη μου τα οποια ειναι καταξιωμενα στο χωρο(audio spectrum artemis/Quad 11L/b&w 601s3 κλπ)
ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω δημοσια τον Βαγγελη για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες του και τις γνωσεις του!

----------

ikaros1978 (19-03-19)

----------


## Hulk

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια Βαγγέλη σε σένα και τον συνεργό φυσικά!

----------

ikaros1978 (24-03-19)

----------


## KOKAR

Βαγγέλης = εγγύηση !!!! Μπράβο ρε φίλε

----------

ikaros1978 (24-03-19)

----------


## AKHS

Πάλι ζωγράφισες συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου Βαγγέλη βλέπω ότι κατέχεις και την ξυλουργική τέχνη. Λύσε μου όμως μια απορία που έχω ...., τόσους πολλούς λαμπάτους ενισχυτές που φτιάχνεις τι τους κάνεις?

----------


## paxjohn

Συγχαρητηρια για τις κατασκευές. Να ρωτήσω για ενα τέτοιο ενισχυτή , τι ηχεία ειναι ενδεδειγμένα? 
Υπάρχει καποιο αρθρο για κατασκευή ηχειων ,ειδικά για Λαμπάτους ενισχυτές ??

Ευχαριστω

----------

